# P238 Flat Recoil String



## GWJ (Mar 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried Sig's new flat recoil spring for the P238?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not yet, I need to call them and get one.


----------



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

what's the advantage of a flat spring?


----------



## GWJ (Mar 6, 2011)

Good question. I could guess at a few reasons and none may be right but the main one being that the spring compresses more evenly and does not deform like the coil spring does. It may not take a set like the coil spring that they were using. This is because the spring material is flat rather than round and threrefore doesn't competely compress. There are probably other factors involved in the choice but I won't go into them as I am just guessing.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll offer a guess also. They're cheaper.


----------



## GWJ (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheaper? Not really.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

GWJ said:


> Cheaper? Not really.


Yes. Really.

Of all the SIG recoil springs listed at TopGunSupply.com, the recoil spring for the P238 is the cheapest, at $4.29, and that includes the firing pin spring as well. Have a look.


----------



## GWJ (Mar 6, 2011)

I looked and right you are on the price. I have bought both type of recoil springs from Sig and they came 3 recoil and 3 firing pin spring in a pack. The price I gave for them were the same for each type and in the long run cheaper than buying them one at a time.
One thing I did notice on the TopGunSupply site is that they list a firing pin retaining pin for the P238 and it doesn't have one. At least mine doesn't and I have had every piece of it apart.


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

*The ONLY fix that worked*

I had so many FTEs and FTFs that I almost threw it away. Then a brainstorm....get a Wollfe and walla, absolutey no improvement. Well what was left?......the flat spring (LIKE EVERY OTHER SIG SAUER) and after I installed it there have been NOT ONE SINGLE FTE or FTF in over 600 rounds. I don't know is it luck or does the flat spring actually work! My guess is IT DOES!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I called Sig the other day and requested one and they're sending out, we'll see what it does.


----------

